# Huffy White Heat.



## Emre Washburn (Jul 15, 2008)

Begged and pleaded with mom to get me one for way long. By far was my most favorite gift I ever got for my birthday at 11. This is the bike that got me into MTB, while the rest of my freinds had BMX's. Thanks mom!

Next bike I get will be stripped and painted in the same scheme. Feast your eyes on this prime example for sale on Chicago Craigslist.


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

Pie plate in the rear is busted, gotta drop the price at least 100.00.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW! 

I've been wanting to get full length cable casings. How is that water bottle attached? I don't see the cage. 

I'm not sure that pie plate is broken. Note the symmetry in some of the pics. Perhaps it creates some kind of optical illusion while spinning. Cool.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

Old school velcro bottle, like cannondale made in the '80s. Great when the going gets rough, especially when full.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

My eyes hurt a little.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

washedup said:


> Old school velcro bottle, like cannondale made in the '80s. Great when the going gets rough, especially when full.


No Man, I'm pretty sure the bottle slides on to a bracket.

My friend had one when we were kids, I always thought the hand guards were pretty awesome, especially when riding through tall weeds. I was very excited when I saw the thread title. Good find.

Oh, and I really like the idea of painting your next bike the same color. We can always go back to being eleven, all it takes is two wheels.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

You ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## e1eveN (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crap, I had that exact same bike!  

I took the hand guards off because they did more harm than good. I didn't have any skin left on my knuckles.


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

e1eveN said:


> Holy crap, I had that exact same bike!
> 
> I took the hand guards off because they did more harm than good. I didn't have any skin left on my knuckles.


X2

except that mine got stolen from work that was a 2.5mile walk home that sucked!

joe


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will a Lyric or Totem fit on that?


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

I bet the dang frame will not break!!!!!


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

*Groupos*

Is that an older XTR kit on there?


----------



## rydog9991 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! I miss mine. I remeber I saved for sooo long to buy one. I still remeber the song on the commercial. I was like a remake of "we will rock you" instead it was "huffy's got white heat". HA!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Out of curiosity, why not use full length cable casings? Is it to reduce friction, or weight? It's always seemed odd that on a mtb you would expose the cables to the elements.

Still pretty much a newb, so please excuse the ignorance.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

That bike is F'n sweet!!!!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

I love that bike with a love that will never die.


----------



## tunelvision (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahh the memories... My Brother had one of those growing up, oh how I longed to own that bike!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

*This little gem of a Huffy..*

is where I started back in the early 80's...


























This, my friends, is the Huffy Desperado. Not all flashy like the White Heat, but I have many, many fond memories of that bike. Wish I still had it around just for the sake of sentiment.

Should I pimp my Fisher out in the same scheme as well?


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats in pretty good condition considering its like what, 18 years old?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

J. Fragera said:


> Out of curiosity, why not use full length cable casings? Is it to reduce friction, or weight? It's always seemed odd that on a mtb you would expose the cables to the elements.
> 
> Still pretty much a newb, so please excuse the ignorance.


Depends on who you ask. Many people, including myself, like full length cables. Some don't. It's really a personal preference. Notice many bikes going to full length housing, most from the mid to late 90's had stops.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Emre Washburn said:


> Begged and pleaded with mom to get me one for way long. By far was my most favorite gift I ever got for my birthday at 11. This is the bike that got me into MTB, while the rest of my freinds had BMX's. Thanks mom!
> 
> Next bike I get will be stripped and painted in the same scheme. Feast your eyes on this prime example for sale on Chicago Craigslist.


Lose the reflectors, or you'll look like an idiot.

I remember the bike I rode when I was a kid... it was actually my older sisters bike and it was probably made in the 60's. It was ugly as hell, but I used to jump that thing like crazy... lots of hard landings on concrete too. The thing NEVER broke.... although the rims were not exactly true when I got done with it


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn, I had one of those!


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

I had/have that bike, mine is not in as good of shape, got rode hard for a long time.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW I haven't seen one of those in a long time. That was my first mountain bike as well! I need to go to Wal Mart and pick up some spraypaint so that I can make my hardtail look like the good-ol White Heat!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh well my childhood just called and wants it's white heat rides back!

I had a white heat. I remember I shoveled snow, mowed lawns, did a paper route all for a white heat. It was my first "mountain bike". I loved the hand guards. Saved the knuckles many times.

I still have mine in the basement. Only thing that was ever changed was the grips because the foam ones dry-rotted from me riding the thing so damn much!

I eventually out grew my mad white heat and upgraded to a huffy stone mountain. Anyone ever have one of these bad mamma jammas? It was gray with black speckles and had green cables and a green water bottle. It was the ****!


----------



## steelstump93 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Lmao*



GotMojo? said:


> Lose the reflectors, or you'll look like an idiot.
> 
> I remember the bike I rode when I was a kid... it was actually my older sisters bike and it was probably made in the 60's. It was ugly as hell, but I used to jump that thing like crazy... lots of hard landings on concrete too. The thing NEVER broke.... although the rims were not exactly true when I got done with it


"Lose the reflectors, or you'll look like an idiot"

Hilarious, Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*Here is the first bike I ever lusted after, and successfully obtained:*

The 1981 Murray X-24



















Oh man, I loved this bike. I got it for Christmas in '81 or '82 and spent years ripping it all over my local stomping grounds!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

lol, I wanted one of those SOOOO bad. classic.


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

*bursts out laughing*


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Thank you so much for posting that! That was my first "mtb" too and I have strained my brain trying to remember what the name of it was. It was good to see the pictures. I rode that thing nonstop for many many years. The commercial convinced me it was the coolest thing ever made and I got one for Christmas. Props to dad for maintaining that thing and keeping it going well beyond it's normal life expectancy. I used to lock it up in the backyard and a spider made a web under the seat and I used to feed it ants and stuff and basically had this pet spider that lived under my seat for a whole summer. yeah weird, I know, but I was only a kid. Ahhh, good times!


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

Didn't Daniel LaRusso from the "Karate Kid" have a MURRAY? I dig the White Heat....


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I had a White Heat as well. That thing had to weigh 40+lbs. It was the first bike I ever hit the trails on. I think mine is still in storage at my Dad's. Maybe that will be a good restoration project.


----------



## MattCharettePhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

I think it is awesome how much MTB culture was inspired by the white heat, most of the posters in here have owned one, ridden one or at least seen one. Rock on Huffy.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I remember when that bike came out. A friend from school got one and everyone was sooo jealous of him.


----------



## titomalonez (Aug 8, 2006)

*My first mtb too*

I had one when i was about 11 as well. It got stolen down the Jersey Shore. The theif moved several other bikes aside to get to it. It was a hot bike back in the day. I wish i still had it.


----------



## jpats007 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think mine has been locked in my shed for about 14 years. because that is how long i have been in the house i live in and i can say i havent riden it since i moved here. the tires are prolly flat and maybe dry rotted and other then a few spider webs its in pretty good shape. i should look to restore it the only thing is know that water bottle is gone. good times. i was the coolest kid on the block in '93.


----------



## Big M (Aug 1, 2008)

Emre Washburn said:


> Begged and pleaded with mom to get me one for way long. By far was my most favorite gift I ever got for my birthday at 11. This is the bike that got me into MTB, while the rest of my freinds had BMX's. Thanks mom!
> 
> Next bike I get will be stripped and painted in the same scheme. Feast your eyes on this prime example for sale on Chicago Craigslist.


Mind rehosting these pics so I can get a look? Huffy White Heat...what a flashback.


----------



## Doctor Who (Dec 3, 2008)

Had one when I was about 10, back in 1990. It got stolen about six months after I acquired it, so my parents took me to a real LBS and I got a Trek Antelope 820.

The hand guards were definitely the sweetest part of the bike, well, the awesome black and white speckled paintjob (which is remarkably similar to my 1992 PDG Paramount road bike). 

Awesome.


----------



## jroland (Dec 17, 2008)

thats a sweet bike i love it!!!


----------



## Bill_Stacker (Jul 12, 2009)

That was my first "mountain bike" too. Rode it every day of my adolescent life, then it sat in my mom's house for years until she sold it in a garage sale. I miss that bike and it may very well be informing the cable housing and grip color selection on my build. You know the concept of color perception? My white heat laid that on me when I was 11. I thought the detailing was yellow, but my friends said green.


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

I got a huffy mountain bike for my birthday in 1992, but it wasnt a white heat. I got it from sportsmart. It was dark blue, 21spd, and had thumb shifters. It was bad ass. It was ridden by me or a family member everyday from 1992 until my brother got it stolen from his job at subway about 5 or 6 years ago. I did my paper route from 7th grade through my jr yr of highschool on it, rain or snow didnt matter. I just did a few google searches to see if I could find a picture of it but came up empty.


----------



## ymerej1881 (Nov 17, 2009)

I had one of these too! I lived in pancake flat Ohio and would ride up to 30 miles a day back when I was like 10 years old. Who needed a car when you had White Heat freedom? I outgrew it, got a new bike which didn't have nearly the same quality and fell out of love with biking. I'm just getting back into it after over a decade and I missed it so!


----------

